# [Xorg - NVIDIA] startx ne démarre plus...

## psylo

Salut tout le monde,

Voilà, plus moyen d'avoir une interface graphique. Je n'ai fait aucun changements. Voici le message d'erreur:

```
Using vt 7

NV: could not open control device /dev/nvidiactl (No such file or directory)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

Voilà le Xorg.0.log

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux ido 2.6.5-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Apr 12 22:01:43 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 14 June 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 14 20:10:46 2004

(==) Using config file: "/root/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1043,8070 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1043,8028 rev 05 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1043,8028 rev 05 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1043,8028 rev 05 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1043,8028 rev 05 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0312 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 100b,0020 card 100b,0020 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1274,5880 card 1274,2000 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x1e00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x18100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xddffffff (0x800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, BIOS @ 0xdffe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xdd800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xdd800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xdd800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xdd800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xdd800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDE000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Et voilà le XF86Config:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   #Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen         "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option "Xkbmodel" "microsoft"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor"

   VendorName   "Philips"

   ModelName    "107T5"

   HorizSync   30-71

   VertRefresh   50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "WindowFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapReady"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseClipIDs"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "FX5600"

   Driver      "nvidia.o"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "nVidia FX5600"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "DPMS"

   Option       "NvAGP"    "2"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "FX5600"

   Monitor    "Monitor"

   DefaultDepth 24

   

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort  0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort  0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort  0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Bon, en gros et pour conclure, je sais pas quoi faire...

----------

## scout

 *psylo wrote:*   

> Bon, en gros et pour conclure, je sais pas quoi faire...

 

euh, le module est-il chargé (que donne lsmod) ?

car pour avoir un "/dev/nvidiactl (No such file or directory)" à mon avis le module n'est pas chargé.

Que donne modprobe nvidia ? quel noyaux utilises tu, quelle version de nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx utilises tu ?

----------

## psylo

Merci pour l'info, je viens de recharger le module et je pensais que tout irait... Ben non...

J'ai une autre erreur mnt... :'(

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux ido 2.6.5-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Apr 12 22:01:43 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 14 June 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 14 20:27:26 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "FX5600"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

(**) XKB: model: "microsoft"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1043,8070 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1043,8028 rev 05 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1043,8028 rev 05 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1043,8028 rev 05 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1043,8028 rev 05 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0312 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 100b,0020 card 100b,0020 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1274,5880 card 1274,2000 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x1e00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x18100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xddffffff (0x800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, BIOS @ 0xdffe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xdd800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xdd800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdd800000 - 0xdd800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia.o" (nvidia)

(WW) LoadModule: given non-canonical module name "nvidia.o"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Je n'ai bien entendu fait aucune modification à mon XF86Config...

----------

## psylo

ok... bon, deuxième erreur résolue: je m'était trompetté pour le nom du driver (j'avais mis nvidia.o au lieu de nvidia)...

Sinon, comment charger ce #@!&|§!@# de module nvidia au boot?

----------

## DuF

man modules.autoload

----------

## psylo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> man modules.autoload

 

Ok, je vais aller voir ds ce coin... Merci...

----------

## zdra

Moi après un startx j'ai le module de chargé automatiquement sans que je lui demande quoi que ce soit. Mais bon souvent on dit qu'il faut faire ceci:

```
echo nvidia >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 
```

Mais moi ça marche sans.

----------

## psylo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Moi après un startx j'ai le module de chargé automatiquement sans que je lui demande quoi que ce soit. Mais bon souvent on dit qu'il faut faire ceci:
> 
> ```
> echo nvidia >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 
> ```
> ...

 

A première vue, j'ai plus de problèmes... Mais je sais toujours pas pq mon PC m'a chié une pendule en ne voulant pas charger le module sans que je ne change ma config... 

Enfin, ça m'a donné l'occasion de passer à Xorg...

Merci tt le monde pour les conseils avisés.

----------

